# Socionics test and discussion of it



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

How do you guys feel this relates to Myers Briggs and what do you know about it?

The first time I got IEI - romantic (which I assume is INFP) then I got SEI which was the mediator type though I am unsure of its Myers Briggs equalivalent.

Anyway have a go here (Socionics Test) and then come back and lets discuss.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

I got LIE, which I assume would be an ENTP. 
I'm surprised they only take the time to ask three questions before generating your type.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

I've taken this test before - I've received LII, which is the Socionics equivalent to INTJ. In the link of 'INTJ', there's a link to the Socionics wiki, which contains the descriptions for all of the types.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I got ILI, which sounds like an INTP. The test is a bit too short to get any fully accurate result though.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

*IEI - Intuitive Ethical Introtim*
INFP. =/


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

cardinalfire said:


> The first time I got IEI - romantic (which I assume is INFP) then I got SEI which was the mediator type though I am unsure of its Myers Briggs equalivalent.


SEI It's ISFP. =]


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

I took it twice: Once with my own preferences - I got _SEE "Politician" _which is equivalent to ESFP, I believe. 

Once with the preferences of a couple of family members - I got _LSE "Director"_ for this one, which I believe is equivalent to ESTJ. 

I personally do not like the test. None of the answers really suited me all that well - and the test is entirely too short, as Skycloud said, to give decent and accurate results.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I got IEI. Lulz. I'm not a fan of only having 3 questions to answer, nor did I really have a strong preference for any answer I chose.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

LIE second and ILE first. It's whatever.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

I liked it because of what the questions asked more than the number of questions, though I did like that element because it meant that I wasn't mulling over the questions or working out what they mean. On some of these tests I don't always understand the wording of the question.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

LII, Which is a INTJ. I have tested as an INTJ. so its not much of a surprise


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

inebriato said:


> SEI It's ISFP. =]


YAY!

...and thank you (Nods head like Hiro Nakumora - spelling?)


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I relate a lot to ENTj, so I guess the test was accurate enough.


----------



## bombshellex (Dec 23, 2009)

I got ILI, which, upon further inspection, could be either INTP or INTJ. Interesting. It's so very strange because I don't feel as though I identify with the INTP description, or functions, at all.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Ben said:


> I got LIE, which I assume would be an ENTP.
> I'm surprised they only take the time to ask three questions before generating your type.


LIE is ENTJ

ILE is ENTP

I'm ILE-Ti


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

bombshellex said:


> I got ILI, which, upon further inspection, could be either INTP or INTJ. Interesting. It's so very strange because I don't feel as though I identify with the INTP description, or functions, at all.


ILI


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I tried taking other socionics tests and found it near impossible. They kept trying to pigeonhole me into two extremes that I fit in the middle of. On another test, I had to choose words that described me. The end result told me I was too conflicted between a handful of dichotomies and that I was doing something wrong :dry: That's right, I'm contradictory. Socionics can suck it!

(sorry socionics fans)


----------



## Dooraven (Dec 9, 2009)

ILI or LII

Its really annoying when LII (INTj) is Ti/Ne while ILI (INTp) is Ni/Te.


----------



## Maethirion (Aug 16, 2009)

LII - Logical Intuitive Introtim 
"Analyst"
Strong functions: 

Primary type message:
Structuring reality and creating correct systems of thought.


----------



## Maethirion (Aug 16, 2009)

I got this the second go around.

ILI - Intuitive Logical Introtim
"Critic"
Strong functions: 

Primary type message:
ILI - Recognizing underlying processes and deriving benefit from them.


----------

